# KSW 12 Najman vs. Pudzianowski



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

December 11, 2009

Torwar,
Warsaw, Poland 

Marcin Najman vs. Mariusz Pudzianowski
Aslambek Saidov vs. Vitor Nobrega
Daniel Dowda vs. James Zikic
Maciej Gorski vs. Dean Amasinger


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont suppose anybody could pm me a link to watch this event online?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres the fight


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the upload N1. marius didnt look to good tbh. His low kicks looked a little stiff and square on and he kinda bullrushed the guy which dissapointed me (Not the good kinda bullrush ala fedor v sylvia or belfort v wandy)

I'll hand it to the pol's they create one HELL OF AN ATMOSPHERE!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Pudzianowski By Dk Gnp!!!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> thanks for the upload N1. marius didnt look to good tbh. His low kicks looked a little stiff and square on and he kinda bullrushed the guy which dissapointed me (Not the good kinda bullrush ala fedor v sylvia or belfort v wandy)
> 
> I'll hand it to the pol's they create one HELL OF AN ATMOSPHERE!


His kicks didn't look very technical but he looked like he could deliver some serious power with the kicks.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you allowed to kick with shoes on?


----------

